# Chalkidiki by me



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Over 2250 km traveled by car speaks annexes on how we wanted visit the hundred most of Kassandra, Sithonia and neighboring (we cruised). Only a few places in Kassandra's left unseen (Siviri, Kassandra, Nea Fokea I Skala Furka).
Tips are as follows:
- Notable investment in infrastructure in the central part of Kassandra peninsula to half (islands) that is built in the time of the first order and relatively new way Nea Skioni-Hanioti Kassandra, over the hill that connects the inner and outer edge of the peninsula
- Other parts of Kassandra are quite neglected. Access to the main beaches of Kassandra is insignificant, barely noticeable in bad condition in which scattered a lot of garbage
- Kassandra Polihrono--Hanioti are fully adapted where Serbs certainly has solid parts that are used by locals and which I liked
- Afitos, Paliouri and Agia Paraskevi are the most beautiful places on Kassandra, where virtually none of our men, and all three have left a good impression on me (hilly, rustic, full of old architecture, atypical atmosphere for commercialized city). Afitos is a favorite for the next holiday
- The most beautiful beaches areenija beach, Paradise beach and town plaza in Afitos
- The outer side of Kassandra is characterized by smaller cities where we were views of the open sea, hidden beaches Lutra, sweet little place Nea Skioni (which can go with the 3 listed as the most beautiful)
- Sithonia is a beautiful, quiet, full of beautiful bays, but it seems to me less interesting than Cassandra.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cassandra

*Afitos*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Aghia Paraskevi*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hanioti
*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Loutra*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Nea Skioni*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Paliouri*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pefkohori*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Polychrono
*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Possidi*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sithonia*

*Neos Marmaras*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chalhidiki


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

West coast of Halkidiki

Nea Moudania


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Xenia beach


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Paliouri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Chaniotis


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Afytos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The Sanctuary of Zeus Ammon at Kallithea


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kassandreia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nea Fokaia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nea Kallikrateia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kassandreia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kallithea


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Afytos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Srdjan


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Srdjan


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Olympiada


----------

